

Top 10 Startups Worth Watching in 2008 (including 37Signals, LinkedIn and PowerSet) - hhm
http://www.wired.com/print/techbiz/startups/news/2007/12/YE_10_startups

======
richcollins
"37Signals released version 2.0 of Ruby on Rails in December, which should
give many programmers a happy new year."

As if no one else was involved

------
jamesbritt
37Signals is a startup? They've been around almost 10 years.

How do people here define "startup"?

~~~
dcurtis
The word "startup" is slowly converging into the phrase "internet company."

A few years ago, all internet companies were startups. It's hard to
differentiate between what is or is not a startup now that the market is
growing older and startups are becoming either endups or part of Google.

This is a great list though. Dash looks very promising; it also represents a
trend we'll probably start to see in 2008, which is the convergence of
wireless data and portable devices (kindle and dash-type products).

23andme, while interesting, probably isn't a startup to "watch" this year, but
maybe further down the road as the tools for genomic research become cheaper.

I've used FON, and while it's a great idea, I'm not sure how "everywhere" it
really is. How often do you sit at a coffee shop and, by some miracle, happen
to connect to a FON device someone else is using? It has never happened to me.

LinkedIn is probably a good one. Even though the interface is (or used to be)
a hideous monstrosity, it's a great idea and I hope it succeeds wildly. If for
no other reason than I want my professional network completely and absolutely
separate from my Facebook network.

